# Half moon or Super Delta?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Trying to figure out Fish Jerky's tail type...he just made his biggest spread yet...
Coloration ID would be also appreciated!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

From the current shape looks like super delta to me.

I don't know color so well.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

It's incredible how much he has improved!

You are betta whisperer!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> It's incredible how much he has improved!
> 
> You are betta whisperer!


LOL! *snort* :lol: I love this! Betta whisperer! That's great. Yes he looks very handsome. I would say a Delta too.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

DeT


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe he's a red devil of some sort?

He has lovely edging around the tail -- is that Mustard Gas?

Pretty fancy for fish jerky!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe delta


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm glad you are keeping that name


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW

This betta looks amazing. You have done a great job with him. How long has it been now? He's looking fantastic.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

He needs some TLC lol. He looks like a super, but with some flaring exercises he could stretch to be a HM.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

@lady- 6days XD

@Kfryman- I'm hoping he'll stay a little short of HM  which seems to be the consensus here XD


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

He does look like he could be a red devil  Is his body copper colored? It's hard to tell, I know it's metallic!

I don't want to say his fin type for sure, because watch him look totally different in 6 months  But based on the upper side, I'm going with super delta.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I dont know about copper... But I think he's a metallic grey. those rays on his tail are a spectacular shininess to them though.. like golden threads.
what's a red devil? black body and red fins?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

He is stunning and I would say SD too Gorgeous<3


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD thanks 
I'm happy. loveeee SD and DeTs 
not that I would love him less if he went HM on me...


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> I dont know about copper... But I think he's a metallic grey. those rays on his tail are a spectacular shininess to them though.. like golden threads.
> what's a red devil? black body and red fins?


From my understanding red devils have a solid metallic body + red fins that have black trim.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Photo update!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually maybe halfmoon


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yup he's a halfmoon...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoa!

The ugly duckling became a swan!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Not a swan XD just a piggie in disguise


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm really glad you kept his name. x] he's beautiful.


----------

